# U18-Thread für Salzgitter und Umgebung



## Snakehead (4. April 2010)

Hi,
ich dachte, ich eröffne mal ein neuen Thread für uns Nachwuchstalente aus Salzgitter und Umgebung (BS/WF/PE/HI/usw.) um uns auszutauschen und sich evtl. mal zum Biken zu treffen.

Ich komme aus Salzgitter-Lebenstetd und fahre Dirt und auch Touren (Höhenzug)...
Momentan fahre ich ein UMF-Dirt-Bike, baue mir aber grade ein super Enduro/Leicht-FR auf und hoffe, dass das Bike in ein paar Wochen zum Einsatz kommt...

Also wer Lust hat, sollte hier mal etwas rein schreiben und sich gegebenenfalls auch vorstellen!


*...ONLY U18-Members...*


----------



## marc0049 (19. April 2010)

klaa ich bin marc 
komme auch aus salzgitter und fahre auch touren (Höhenzug) und aber eher CC und nicht Dirt oder Fr.

ich wäre bei ner tour dann gerne dabei.

gruß marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. April 2010)

Ich finde es diskriminierent das hier die "alten Mitzwanziger ausgegrenzt" werden  ...

Ne Spass bei Seite.... Wo kann man denn in Salzgitter noch Dirt fahren ? Ausser in Lengede am Seilbahnberg. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

Ich sag hier nichts! Iss nur Werbung .





​


----------



## Snakehead (23. April 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ich finde es diskriminierent das hier die "alten Mitzwanziger ausgegrenzt" werden  ...
> 
> Ne Spass bei Seite.... Wo kann man denn in Salzgitter noch Dirt fahren ? Ausser in Lengede am Seilbahnberg.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Tja so ist das halt
Also in Lengende gibt es noch eine Strecke die ist aber ziemlich versteckt...Die Lage kann ich gar nicht beschreiben.
Dann gibt es eine in Bruchmachtersen...die liegt in so einem "Waldstück"...
Mehr kenn ich auch nicht, aber man baut ja ständig etwas neues


----------



## Snakehead (23. April 2010)

marc0049 schrieb:


> klaa ich bin marc
> komme auch aus salzgitter und fahre auch touren (Höhenzug) und aber eher CC und nicht Dirt oder Fr.
> 
> ich wäre bei ner tour dann gerne dabei.
> ...



Hi,
ja trotzdem...ist doch gut jemanden zu haben mit dem man biken kann


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (27. April 2010)

u18 trifft jetzt auf mich nicht mehr wirklich zu, aber ich hab da mal ´ne fräge. am sz-see bei der wasserskibahn auf´m parkplatz gibt´s ´n paar dreckhügel. da hab ich heute jugendliche schaufeln gesehen, hatte aber keine zeit näher hinzuschauen. fahren kann ich sowas natürlich nicht, aber ich würde gern ein paar foto´s schießen. kennt einer die typen die da am schaufeln und fahren sind ?


----------



## MTB-SZ (28. Mai 2013)

Ja ich und mein Kumpel waren da auch schon ein paar mal und diese "Typen" sind sehr aggressiv sind so zw. 14-15 Jahren.

LG


----------

